# Pooped out Mucus by itself, Very scared.



## Sauron (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok so Im freaking out a bit, I have a long history of IBS although mine is relatively mild and I haven't taken probiotics in months (they did help alot) now that my stress level is more under control. However today....I woke up feeling gassy and had the feeling at the bottom of my bum (Where you feel like you're going to have diarrhea). So I go to the bathroom and release alot of gas and what "feels" like diarrhea, however upon further inspection it's literally ALL mucus (With a few pieces of feces, but no actual diarrhea). It isn't a "ton" of mucus, but it's def. a decent amount, and is formed. No blood in it, nor did I have any pain today (Just been kinda bloaty/gassy feeling).Now I've ALWAYS had mucus after I poop, everytime im done wiping theirs always a little bit of mucus, no blood......so i've just kinda accepted that. I don't ever have "cramps" or "blood" or pain or anything. So this scared me quite alot.Is this normal? I mean I feel fine......and there was ALOT of gas coming out with it?I had mexican food (tamales) the day before, but there was no actual poop with it. (I also ate a bunch of oreos before I went to sleep which prolly didn't help). IM very scared and have seen a Doctor before about my stomach issues, but they are relatively mild and he pretty much concluded IBS (Since I have no actual pain/blood/anything). Im obviously worried about Chron's/UC......but this is the first time this has ever happened.Should I be worried?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I do not think you should be worried. Passing mucus is typical for you with BM's and it sounds like the Mexican food and the Oreos..just didn't sit well. I am sure you will have a BM soon enough. But sure by all means run any new to you symptoms by your Dr. But I do not think you should be overly concerned. Now be advised the Oreos will make your BM's darker so don't panic if you see dark stools.


----------



## Sauron (Sep 11, 2011)

The Little bit of stool was light brown, so there was nothing devious as far as Color goes there. It was just i've never had such a great amount of mucus.....but clearly something didn't sit well with me today (I've been gassy all day). However I NEVER have cramps/pain (Which im assuming come with Chron's/UC). Just didn't know if what I ate yesterday/last night would cause this....but I suppose it could've made my bowels produce too much mucus and thats what came out..


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yeah I wouldn't worry but I would definitely run it by your Dr. They should know of any symptom changes. Also.. IBS cramping can be extremely painful.. you maybe just have been lucky to avoid it thus far. But I sure would wait a long time before indulging in those foods for awhile if I were you!







Feel better.


----------



## Sauron (Sep 11, 2011)

BQ said:


> Yeah I wouldn't worry but I would definitely run it by your Dr. They should know of any symptom changes. Also.. IBS cramping can be extremely painful.. you maybe just have been lucky to avoid it thus far. But I sure would wait a long time before indulging in those foods for awhile if I were you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ya i'll mention it for sure, although he didn't seem too concerned with my mucus last time. I feel pretty much fine today (besides just being gassy...but im sure thats due to what I ate last night). Maybe just a fluke incident. Either way I've been told "just" mucus is basically always benign anyways, and i've never had blood or anything like that anyways.Im sure Chron's/UC prolly has MUCH worse symptoms anyways.


----------



## skdenn (Aug 19, 2012)

I sometimes pass mucus along with the gas. I've read that mucus is one of the main IBS symptoms.Susan


----------

